# Controller PS3 slim from another room



## PoorSignal (Jul 23, 2009)

I am considering PS3 slim or N460 player that will be put equipment room that is maybe 20 feet away behind closed door and couple of walls
I already have IR externder wired to the viewing area. I was wondering if there is anyway to get the PS3 slim to work. Mainly want to watch blu ray and netflix with the unit.

I think the PS3 control is bluetooth? and I am not sure if it can still have the range thru walls and doors for for responsive gaming.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The PS3 Remote Control is works on Bluetooth as well. Given the situation you describe, it would seem you will need to use an IR or RF Repeater. They are not prohibitively expensive.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Can the PS3 use IR? I didn't think so, or the adapter was too expensive, or something along those lines.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I should have been more clear. I was recommending not using the PS3 in this instance given the Bluetooth. I accidentally left that part out.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

